# any ideas on make?



## Hooch (Jan 28, 2007)

someine has brazed fender mounts on it to mount 26" fenders it seams
and steer tube has been re welded ..... aka chicken poop
might clean it up and make a fixed gear out of it


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 29, 2007)

mead maybe


----------

